# New Patch Library - Share Your Tones!



## Chris

Sevenstring.org Patch Library

If you have a preamp/processor (etc) capable of exporting your patches, and you'd like to share them, you can now upload your patches to the patch library here. To prevent abuse (  ) the allowed file extensions are: *zip rar tar gz*, so zip/rar (etc) them up, attach the file and a description, and that's it. 

Comments/Feedback appreciated, and if you find any bugs, post them here. The actual menu option to hit it is under the Site Features dropdown menu.

Enjoy.


----------



## nitelightboy

Awsome idea Chris. Good looking out for all of us. I have to find out what my HD saves it's patches as...







Am I a brown noser or what???


----------



## nyck

Good idea man.


----------



## Shannon

Neat-o!


----------



## Chris

Keen, isn't it?


----------



## Vince

my chameleon dump from last year is in there now


----------



## strychnine

bah, I dont use processors =(


----------



## Shannon

Well then get the hell out of here!


----------



## Steve

Great Idea, Chris..  

I have some stuff for the Digitech 2120... and some more stuff (untested) for the 2101 and 2112.... I'll send them up!


----------



## Chris

Some fag nagged me about it. 

(  )


----------



## okta

anyone would like to share their POD 2.0 patches?


----------



## metalfiend666

Are GNX3 patches compatible with a GNX4?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

metalfiend666 said:


> Are GNX3 patches compatible with a GNX4?


Nope. Unfortunately. I've tried.


----------



## kovachian

Hmm...I've got several dozen extraordinarily mediocre patches on my Vetta, but that can only exchange patches with other Line 6 gear I think? This midi stuff hurts my head.


----------



## Donnie

kovachian said:


> Hmm...I've got several dozen extraordinarily mediocre patches on my Vetta, but that can only exchange patches with other Line 6 gear I think? This midi stuff hurts my head.


The only thing that can open the Vetta files is the Vetta. However, the Vetta can open PodXT, HD147, Flextone III and the Duoverb.


----------



## metalfiend666

The Dark Wolf said:


> Nope. Unfortunately. I've tried.


 
Damn, there's a lot of GNX3 patches up there. Still, I've downloaded all the Guitar World and Guitar One patches, and that 1000+ patch zip file on the Digitech website, so I'm not exactly short of patches right now!


----------



## Donnie

I was about to uplaod some of my Vetta patches but I don't feel like zipping stuff. Why do we have to do that? It's an .l6t or whatever.


----------



## kovachian

Eh well...I'll upload some of my patches w/in the next day or so. Some of you Vetta guys better return the favor and share!


----------



## Chris

Donnie said:


> I was about to uplaod some of my Vetta patches but I don't feel like zipping stuff. Why do we have to do that? It's an .l6t or whatever.



Because every vendor has a different file extension, and I don't want to leave it wide open. Just zip it, you bitch.


----------



## Donnie

Chris said:


> Because every vendor has a different file extension, and I don't want to leave it wide open. Just zip it, you bitch.


*sigh* Fine.


----------



## Toshiro

Killer. Gonna upload some of my PODxt patches in little bundles.  Hopefully they don't sound like .

Any market for J-Station patches? Got an ass-load of those...


----------



## Donnie

kovachian said:


> Eh well...I'll upload some of my patches w/in the next day or so. Some of you Vetta guys better return the favor and share!


I put up a couple of mine.  I'll drag my Vetta HD home this weekend and put some up off of it. The ones I put up from my combo are more of the lower volume variety.


----------



## Drew

What's the maximum file size? I'll share some of my Nomad settings via .jpg if I can compress the file down small enough - shouldn't be too hard, as the "settings" printout from the manual is black and white...


----------



## Chris

2MB.


----------



## okta

Toshiro!...love ur tones of that 5150II patch ... gonna try the other soon....

more PODxt uploads pls...


----------



## Toshiro

Thanks! 

Have to, um, work on some more.  Seriously shocked at how many downloads the Pball patches are getting. 

Been trying to get a SmyphonyX-ish sound out of the Uber model, since that's what Romeo uses on his Vetta II. I should probably learn I riff to test it with, huh? Maybe I'll post up the work in progress later or something.


----------



## okta

cool!


----------



## Toshiro

Posted them, and a more "Swedish Metal" sounding set of 5150 patches. Hope they don't suck.


----------



## Donnie

Toshiro said:


> Been trying to get a SmyphonyX-ish sound out of the Uber model, since that's what Romeo uses on his Vetta II.


Good lord... the Uber model is a pain in the ass to get a good sound out of! If you get something, please upload it.


----------



## Toshiro

Donnie said:


> Good lord... the Uber model is a pain in the ass to get a good sound out of! If you get something, please upload it.



I dunno, it's not as bad tweaking as the Rectos are for me, but I might be way off on it. Patch is up, BTW. The whole mic modelling thing is still giving me problems, because I don't know which to use half the time.


----------



## Toshiro

I sorta wish there was a spot for comments, outside the simple rating system, would be nice to get some feedback as to how the patches are working for people. 

And by all means, if you guys improve on my XT patches, post em!


----------



## okta

i have to eq down at 140Hz for most of ur tones cost i think my epiphone stock pickups is kinda muddy..

i don't think anyone here can use my tones...because of all the low mid i cut off...


----------



## Toshiro

That's cool, what ever works.  I'm running a bunch of 6-strings, and the lowest I tune to is Db, so with a 7 or just tuned lower some might not sound quite right anyway.


----------

